# How much to plow??



## caddy029 (Jan 22, 2014)

My question is how much per push? 2-4? 5-7? Also how much to salt lot only? No steps their employees will do steps and walk way. Pretty new to plowing so this one has mu thinking? Also how much salt will this use?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If ya can't price it, ya can't push it.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

$628 a push - 2 inch Trigger.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Depends on equipment you have


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'd say 1800 to 2400 lbs of salt depending on temp. and amount of traffic. Lower side if your salting after plowing, higher side if your treating an ice event. For plowing, I'd be $560 per push @ 2" trigger


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

JMHConstruction;2091128 said:


> If ya can't price it, ya can't push it.


Best. Reply. Ever. Accurate as all hell too! :salute:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What did you come up with yourself? And what equipment ya got?


----------



## caddy029 (Jan 22, 2014)

I was thinking $550 plus salt, wasnt for sure how much salt I would need, I have chevy 2500 with 8ft boss plow and boss 1100 tailgate spreader.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

Phuck.... The way our winters been I will drive down there and do it for 400.00  After fuel, Twinkies and Redbull I should clear 200.00 

More then I have made here in weeks!!! Hell, I might just spend the other 200 on some Shine. Then call it a day!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Whats the average snowfall per year, and how many events? In a big storm, your truck ain't gonna make it. That's a big lot.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Randall Ave;2091482 said:


> Whats the average snowfall per year, and how many events? In a big storm, your truck ain't gonna make it. That's a big lot.


If thats his only lot hell be ok but if he has a route and you get 18" you will be in trouble


----------

